# A Good Acidophilus brand?



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

I was wondering if anyone knows of a good brand of Acidophilus. I don't know if consumer reports, or some other organization has ever tested these products for potency, so any information about acidophilus brands is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2001)

Hi Ugh!







Assuming you are in the US - three brands in particular which people here have found effective are Culturelle (www.culturelle.com), Probiotica (from the makers of Immodium), and PB8.Julie------------------*** Seeking *accurate* information in the fight against IBS ***


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

Julie, I could be wrong, but I was under the impression that the above (at least Culturelle and Probiotica) do not contain the acidophilus strain. That's the one that I'm interested in trying, but thanks for the information anyway. I plan on trying culturelle, and I've tried probiotica.


----------



## kcarbs (Dec 5, 2000)

I have had good results with a kind that I get at the Health food store or GNC. It is the kind that is kept in the refrigerator so all the little things don't die. Sorry...can't remember the brand!Kim


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2001)

Ugh - you're right - I tend to look at the word "acidophilus" and see "probiotics" ... a very bad habit I must get out of!







Not sure about PB8 - I'm in the UK, and it isn't available over here, as far as I know. Perhaps someone on the board who uses it could take a look at the label ...Julie







------------------*** Seeking *accurate* information in the fight against IBS ***


----------



## river_pool (Mar 16, 2001)

I love my accidolphilus that I get from Twin Lab. It is specifically best for people with food allergies or bowel issues. It is called Allerdolphilus. I have tried many different brands and this one works for me, obviously that may not be true for you.I dont' always find it at the store, so for convience I buy it online. Can't remember the website off hand, but if you'd like to know, just let me know.Lisa


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

My PB8 contains lactobacillus acidophilus and 7 additional probiotic strains.


----------



## Hdog (Mar 9, 2001)

I and my wife and youngest son have been using Culturelle for the past two months and have not seen any difference between it and PB8 or Kyo-dophilus.Maybe it's because we all eat yogurt daily.I read that it's best to use an acidophilus with only one strain or type in it so they don't compete against eachother.The least costly is PB8 and is usually discounted 40% off regular retail price from the Vitaminshoppe.comH


----------



## Oksana (Dec 11, 2000)

Hi Ugh,Unless you buy a REFRIGERATED from of lactobacillicus/bifidopholus that comes in a brown glass jar and that you MUST keep refrigerated, you are wasting your money. As soon as these live cultures are exposed to heat and/or light, they DIE. When they are dead, they don't work. I don't know, but doubt, if GNC stores carry this kind. In Los Angeles, I go to a homeopathic PHARMACY that keeps the jars in a refrigerator. It's about $35 for 8 oz. but you only take 1/4 tsp. 1-2 times per day, so a jar can last MONTHS.I put mine in yoghurt every morning and it sweetens it. Do NOT put it in coffee or teaas the heat will kill it. You can put it in room temperature bottled water. Don't use tap water, it has chlorine in it, to kill "germs" (your lactobaccilicus). ;-)If you are lactose intolerant, be SURE you buy one that is "dairy free", they are marked on the label. Good luck.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

It is my understanding that Acidophilus or L. acidophilus, is a name for Lactobacillus Acidophilus, which is milk fermented by any of several bacteria commonly added to yogurt.You can read about Culturelle, which has been scientifically studied, here: http://www.culturelle.com/index.html I have had good results with Culturelle. I'm also told that Twin Lab's "Super Acidophilus" contains a good combination of different kinds of friendly bacteria. It has to be placed in the fridge after opening. It is formulated so it resists destruction by stomach acid. I plan on using this too. There are many other names of different friendly bacteria. Another good kind is called Bifidobacterium bifidum. I believe it is in the Twin Lab Super Acidophilus.All friendly bacteria are known as Probiotics. Lactobacillus Acidophilus and Bifidobacterium bifidum are studied most frequently.------------------"Great Spirit, Grant that I may not criticize my neighbor till I have walked for a moon in his moccasins." Indian PrayerForever Vikee[This message has been edited by vikee (edited 04-24-2001).]


----------



## Ugh (Jan 30, 2001)

Thanks for the replies. I just was reading a book on probiotic studies in which it seems the flora of ones intestine is very different depending on the person. Apparently this isn't just because of diet, or what bacteria the person has been exposed to. The people doing the studies seemed to think that certian bacteria just do better with certian peoples intestines. I guess this means that it is best to try many different strains. They also had evidence that suggested that a probiotic strain may need other strains to establish itself in a person. It may be more effective to take many strains instead of just one. That sort of idea would make logical sense with the fecal flora transplant that was mentioned here (and that disgusted everyone lol).


----------

